# Otters



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

We are priviledged to be able to sight a pair of Otters in October in the local barragem each year as they pass either down or up river.

However, a neighbour has let it known that, down river, the otters are shot for "taking the fish".

Licences to shoot otters can only be granted if the otter is found raiding a fish farm:

:: IOSF - The International Otter Survival Fund ::

The query is: if we find that the information is correct that people are shooting otters down river outside of fish farms, where do we report this?

I would look at reporting it to:

The police
The local Camera where the shooting is taking place
IOSF

My query is : are there any other environmental agencies in Europe maybe or within Portugal to make a report if this is substantiated as I am unaware of any fish farms down river.

The UK has this addressed but I don't know about Portugal:

http://www.npt.gov.uk/default.aspx?page=4159

Thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

If your not legal in Portugal then I regardless of how strongly you feel you shouldn't report it anywhere


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Totally agree with canoeman. It will come back to bite you on the bum!!!


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

...and in the UK the nation complains of people who are illegally present. Albeit, over-stayers, illegal entries, sham marriages and all other sorts of people not abiding by the UK Laws...










...just saying! :tape2:


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Thing is... we are NOT in the UK. Many people living near rivers in Portugal at present may rely, to a large extent, on fish for their protein intake. Otters eat huge amounts of fish.... go figure


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

siobhanwf said:


> Thing is... we are NOT in the UK. Many people living near rivers in Portugal at present may rely, to a large extent, on fish for their protein intake. Otters eat huge amounts of fish.... go figure


Siobhanwf! I am shocked, are you suggesting that the otters should be eaten...can otters be caught on a rod?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Don't be daft ..... Just trying to point out that we are living in someone else's country. All I said was that otters eat huge amounts of fish.
The problem now is that the otter population has increased so much they are now considered predictors in some areas. 
They are also known to like fresh chicken!!! Just like foxes
They eat up to 20% of their body weight daily

I hate to see any animal killed or culled.


----------



## oronero (Aug 24, 2012)

Siobhan, I was just pulling your leg to see if the bell rang!

I know that the UK is the UK and that Portugal is Portugal, however just because one may be living illegally abroad does not make it better than somebody living illegally in that persons country of origin!


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

:boxing:i know 

And I totally agree


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Even reporting them probably won't achieve much because catching the culprits is easier said than done.

If a small army of dedicated anti poaching personnel many of which are VERY experienced in the bush & have a budget of millions of dollars can't catch or even kill hundreds of elephant & rhino poachers in Africa, it's unlikely the GNR would be able to catch the odd bloke or two knocking off an occasional otter.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's not whether the GNR, river bailiffs etc catching anyone it's somebody not here legally reporting locals, it's just asking for trouble they might not won't, all locals are very clued up on what's going on it their patch as are GNR


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

canoeman said:


> It's not whether the GNR, river bailiffs etc catching anyone it's somebody not here legally reporting locals, it's just asking for trouble they might not won't, all locals are very clued up on what's going on it their patch as are GNR


I agree completely.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> It's not whether the GNR, river bailiffs etc catching anyone it's somebody not here legally reporting locals, it's just asking for trouble they might not won't, all locals are very clued up on what's going on it their patch as are GNR


If you think reporting locals will do you any good think again. 

I totally agree with canoeman.

And with that I am closing the thread


----------

